# VG Hero Tournament Match 31 of 32: Chapter-Master Gabriel Angelos vs. Neku Sakuraba



## Mael (Apr 2, 2013)

*BLOOD RAVENS CHAPTER MASTER GABRIEL ANGELOS*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Before:

After:



Gabriel Angelos is the central protagonist of the Dawn of War Warhammer 40K RTS series.  Once a Brother-Captain of the Third Company, he had witnessed and by his own hand and Daemonhammer, Godsplitter, unraveled a plot that would set Subsector Aurelia in conflagration for years.  Dismissed as traitors, heretics, and outcasts by the Blood Ravens Chapter Master and Chief Librarian Azariah Kyras, Gabriel sensed the foul corruption of Chaos within the Blood Ravens Chapter and gathering as many allies as he could waged war on Kyras.  Losing all but handfuls of his company and witnessing the deaths of other loyal Blood Ravens, he stood firm against the Khornate form of Kyras before his body was smashed, the Daemon Prince finally put to the sword by Apollo Diomedes.  Pure once again, his body now mostly augmentics, he leads the chapter to redemption and glory in the name of the God-Emperor.

VS.

*NEKU SAKURABA*

Despite age and stature, the somewhat antisocial Neku has awakened significant powers that involve psychokinesis and energy blasts of significant devastation.  Neku in the course of The World Ends With You awakens with hightened power over Psychs which give him control of explosives, mines, psychokinetic powers, and vastly enhanced combat ability.  He soon finds that he has been thrust into a contest known as the Reapers' Game, but in overcoming the challenges he is presented with, he discovers a truly wonderful world.  Many underestimate him for his size and introverted attitude but that's typically too late for those people once angered.  Despite his negativity, Neku is a clever, imaginative and insightful individual. His quick thinking and flexibility aid him tremendously in adapting to the numerous and uncanny challenges presented by the Reapers' Game and his imagination awards him a frightening aptitude for psychs.​
DISCLAIMER: I was running outta options...


----------



## Naruto (Apr 2, 2013)

FOR THE EMPRAH


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2013)

The one who was in a badass opening

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__8sClNC4Tk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeathScream (Apr 2, 2013)

modfocking gabriel


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 2, 2013)

So  I herd there were infidels
I WILL NOT AGREE TO DISAGREE


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2013)

Gabriel Angelos roflstomps the bishie beneath his ceramite heel.


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't think Neku would fall under the bishie category.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2013)

Spiky hair, wirey frame, emotional, "bad boy" in Japanese terms...


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks more shota and barely at that.

Aizen/Bya or Sephiroth would be bishie.

Well non-evil bizarre Seph


----------



## Mael (Apr 9, 2013)

Either/or...Astartes crush them.


----------



## The World (Apr 9, 2013)

That wasn't the point

But yes, the heretic will burn.


----------

